

Why Windows 8 Might Fail - thematt
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2389437,00.asp#fbid=rTzT1ufXaJM

======
Toddward
More fundamental than the argument being made in this article is the rate of
change.

I actually like Microsoft's Metro UI - I think it looks really good and makes
a fair amount of design sense. I realize there are people who are with me and
people who aren't. Now, that's not to say that I would or wouldn't take a
WinPho over Android or iOS - I just like the way it looks and operates.

As a phone/tablet OS, it's great. But shoving it onto desktops this quickly is
shortsighted (and, knowing what I know about Microsoft, probably a result of a
bit of hubris). By forcing Windows users to make the switch to Metro (which is
_completely_ different than explorer.exe), Microsoft is going to create a lot
of user backlash - it's a completely different computing experience than what
Windows users have come to expect.

What Apple gets that Microsoft doesn't is that, while both agree that simpler,
more elegant UIs are the future of computing, you can't just force an
entrenched desktop user to switch to a mobile interface overnight. Lion
introduced a number of iOS like features to OS X, but it didn't completely
reinvent the wheel like Microsoft is trying to do with Win8.

